#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Laboratory Measurements >  >  >  En 16934

## jurgita

Hello, Im looking for persons, who know or do biodiesel analyzes according to EN 16934 "Automotive fuels and fat and oil derivates - Determination of steryl glycosides in fatty acid methyl esters (FAME) - Method by GC-MS with prior purification by SPE". I am interested in whether there are some limits for this measured parameter in Europe.

See More: En 16934

----------

